# pics after 18 days of queen release



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

looks like queen is doing great, brood should be emerging in the next three days by the looks of it the hive will double in size in the next week. The only concern I had was I think I put super on to early, they are already building wax and taking pollen up there. I still have about 4 frames of nothing in the hive body.


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

cant get other pics of brood to post I guess they are to big of a file


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Shouldn't add another hive body until they have about 8 frames built out if you're using 10 frame equipment.


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, I read this after I did it. I am sure I took the long way around. That is usually the way things work out for me.


----------

